

Ustream.TV Takes $11.1 Million Series A - abstractbill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/10/ustreamtv-takes-111-million-series-a/

======
theoneill
[http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/justin.tv?...](http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/justin.tv?site0=ustream.tv&site1=justin.tv&y=r&z=3&h=300&w=610&u%5B%5D=ustream.tv&u%5B%5D=justin.tv&x=2008-04-10T19%3A40%3A59.000Z&check=www.alexa.com&signature=k3f5irW0F%2FEMx6vZ7uN7yU%2FuZ7c%3D&range=3m&size=Medium)

~~~
wumi
no offense, but that's not exactly the most accurate benchmark

~~~
theoneill
Alexa's often wrong on an absolute scale, but why would it be inaccurate for
comparing the relative traffic of two companies in the same business?

~~~
emmett
Because it's completely and totally wrong. I work for Justin.tv, so we have
our own traffic graphs. And we also have ustream's traffic graphs, because
they use QuantCast. And neither of our charts have anything to do with what
Alexa says. They're not even wrong in the same ways.

Alexa is only correct within an order of magnitude, at best. On the other
hand, since I have the actual traffic graphs, I can say with confidence we're
much bigger than ustream is. So Alexa is accidentally right.

------
wave
What does a Series A funding exactly mean? Is it the first funding after a
seed money?

~~~
jsjenkins168
Its the first major round of financing from a Venture Capitalist. Typically,
it is after seed money, but you could go straight to a Series A without prior
investments. Subsequent VC rounds count down the alphabet: Series B, Series C,
etc..

~~~
pg
Roughly, yes, but sometimes VCs do smaller seed deals that don't count as
series As.

Though there's no precise definition, a series A round steps up things up a
level in seriousness. It's usually quite a large amount of money (at least
$500k, usually millions); the paperwork is a huge binder instead of a few
sheets of paper stapled together; the terms are fairly draconian; and the
investors get at least one and possibly two board seats.

------
justin
Oh wow!

~~~
gibsonf1
How would you compare the market their targeting with yours?

